# The Year 2017 / What do you want to listen to?



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought we could list a few composers or recordings we plan to explore in the coming year. 

My list for starters:

Kairos CDs by Friedrich Cerha, Salvatore Siarrino

Two live concert recordings by Kurtag.

ECM, and Stradivarius CDs by Scelsi

My unopened Capriccio Prokofiev Symphonies set.

My unopened Tennstedt Mahler symphonies box.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I want to explore more Romantic violin concertos and will start with Tchaikovsky and Sibelius. Which recording would you recommend?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

pcnog11 said:


> I want to explore more Romantic violin concertos and will start with Tchaikovsky and Sibelius. Which recording would you recommend?


Those are two great ones! There's Brahms, Mendelssohn, Chausson-poem for violin & orchestra, Szymanowski no.1, Takemitsu-Nostalgia for violin & string orchestra


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm currently working my way through several big box sets.

I just got the new "Eugen Jochum Complete Recordings On Deutsche Grammophon, Vol. 1" box set. I've had the Bruckner, Brahms, Beethoven and Haydn symphonies for years but some of the others (old mono recordings especially) I haven't heard before. 

I also recently received the "Charles Munch Complete RCA Recordings" Box Set. So many recordings I love in that set. I've probably heard 75% of it before but I'm having such a wonderful time revisiting it that I might listen to some of the discs more than once. 

I've also been working on "Itzhak Perlman's Complete Warner Recordings" box set. There's several things in there that I'm not very familiar with and am slowly letting sink in.

I added the "Maria Callas-Remastered: Complete Studio Recordings" box set to my collection a couple months ago and am exploring a few operas in there every so often.

Those few sets will take me into the first half of the New Year.

After that just depends on what new releases come out or what I feel like revisiting. The Munch recordings have a lot of Berlioz that I haven't listened to in many years so I would like to go back and maybe focus on some Berlioz at some point next year.

I've been spending a lot of time on Schubert's piano works right now and that will probably continue into the new year as well.

I would also like to spend some more time on "chamber works". Works for two or three instruments as the majority of my listening revolves around Orchestral and Solo Instrument works.

I will probably revisit some stuff I'm considering selling just to tidy up my collection.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

That Munch box looks great! But I'll never have time to listen to it. But if I could get it at a good price...


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

starthrower said:


> That Munch box looks great! But I'll never have time to listen to it. But if I could get it at a good price...


It was worth every penny. If you decide to get it you will not be disappointed. It's like the Fritz Reiner Box Set, everything is pretty much great to excellent. There isn't a real dud to be found. With Munch and Reiner now out if Sony would just finish releasing the rest of Bernstein's CBS/Sony recordings and release the Szell box set that has been available in Korea and maybe throw in an Ormandy complete collection to boot I'll be just about done with buying CD's for the rest of my days.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Mozart's 45 Symphonies performed by Danish National Chamber Orchestra, conductor is Adam Fischer.
Beethoven's Late String Quartets performed by Emerson String Quartet.
Beethoven's 9 Symphonies performed by David Zinman & Tonhalle Orchestra Zurich.
Bach's English Suites performed by Kenneth Gilbert.
Bach's Orchestral Suites performed by Trevor Pinnock.
Copland's Early Orchestral Works (1922-1935), Lenny & NYPO.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I expect to listen to many hundreds of composers most of whom are either new to me or their music is still relatively new. I have a very long list of modern/contemporary and Baroque/Renaissance composers recommended here on TC or through some other online source. I generally locate a composer on the Naxos Music Library (free through my University), select several recommended works, and start listening.

Some examples are:

Having found Simeon ten Holt's _Canto Ostinato_ enjoyable, I will sample more.

I like Lindberg's _Sculpture_ and will explore _Aventures, Seht die Sonne, Gran Duo, Clarinet Concerto_, and the Violin concerto.

I will hear more Scelsi, Schuman, Torke, Wuorinen, Grisey, Nørgård, Petrassi and others.

I will also listen to many composers from nathanb's and Nereffid's polls whom I don't know (many, many from nathanb's).

In most cases I don't have specific works to sample, but I will search for works that others suggest.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

More 20th century chamber works. Fewer politicians. More birdsong, more waves on quiet beaches.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I expect to finish the DG 111 Years 111-CD box listening, maybe by the end of this year.

What I most want to listen to are some of the recommendations I've been accumulating from the forum for better performances of pieces I've already heard. I'd also like to expand my repertoire knowledge for many composers, both the giants and the lesser-known ones.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

For now my only goal for 2017 is to make it to a live Lieder recital - at least once, but the more the better.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I already blew my music budget for 2017.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

I have to play trumpet on Shosty 5 in the Spring. The only recording I have is Bernstein, so I would like to hear another recording. What do y'all recommend?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Early music for me. I've been reading a lot of mediæval history books lately and, musically, I want to be transported back in time  I've already dusted off my Hildegard, Josquin and Machaut recordings, and I'll no doubt be adding to them over the next 12 months.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I've bought a lot of CDs this year, so in 2017, I plan on purchasing far fewer and listening to what I did buy. 

We will finish the piano trios project in the new year and then I will move onto my own project of works for classical guitar, with ensemble and solo works. I will try by myself to make a list of about 100 pieces for guitar, with ensemble and solo works. If anyone else wants to help that would be great. 

I also want to get to know the Shostakovich string quartets, I purchased the set of 15 recorded by the Pacifica Quartet a couple of months ago. 

There are still a few violin concerti I want to get to know. These may not be in the top tier but I'd like to hear them. Reger, Conus, Paganini 2, Goldmark, several by Leclair, two by Martinu, plus whatever else comes along during the year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I've bought a lot of CDs this year, so in 2017, I plan on purchasing far fewer and listening to what I did buy.


My intentions also, unless some great recordings coming up.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Still mulling over how to use my listening time next year
Thinking I might select 2 composers each month and base my listening on them. I don't intend to listen only to them as there is always much more I want to listen to. However the idea of exploring one composer and using streaming services to find comparative versions and new works appeals to me.
I think it is about broadening my horizons


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I always do some listening based on suggestions from here and just looking around youtube, aside from that I want to listen to more Takemitsu, Machaut, Brahms chamber music, and recordings featuring Uchida.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I like Lindberg's _Sculpture_ and will explore _Aventures, Seht die Sonne, Gran Duo, Clarinet Concerto_, and the Violin concerto. In most cases I don't have specific works to sample, but I will search for works that others suggest.


This is a great disc! I don't know why they left the concerto off his Ondine orchestral works box set?
Kari Krikku's performance is amazing!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

motoboy said:


> I have to play trumpet on Shosty 5 in the Spring. The only recording I have is Bernstein, so I would like to hear another recording. What do y'all recommend?


I kind of classify Shostakovich's 5th into two groups. Those that end and sound more tragic and those that end and sound more like in a way they've overcome the tragedy. Bernstein is a prime example to me of the overcoming and is a fantastic recording. Previn on RCA is another one that is great and in that same vein.

If you want to hear the other side of the coin I would recommend Kurt Sanderling's recording with the Berlin Symphony Orchestra (Yes that's Berlin Symphony, not the Berlin Philharmonic) on Berlin Classics. Fantastic recording and will give you perfect comparison to Bernstein. A couple others in that vein if you can't find that one would be Rostropovich's recording on the Teldec Label or Maxim Shostakovich's recording on the Melodiya label.

That's my 2 cents. Happy playing!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

It will probably be the same as any other (recent) year for me - lots of exploring, the occasional revisiting of old favourites, every so often a compulsive dash along a tangent. The only specific plans I make in advance are to make sure I expand my knowledge of composers with major birth or death anniversaries.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Try and catch up on the many box sets and cycles I have recently bought. Got a little bit overloaded lol.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

My only goal is to listen to more and more contemporary music. I spend far too much time dwelling in the past - every time I go through a phase of listening to contemporary stuff I discover loads of great music. That should happen more often in the future!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

For 2017, I will listen to every Bach work with a fugue in it; both books of WTC on harpsichord, three different sets of comparative listening, plus every Bach organ work that contains a fugue.

I can't get enough of Bach's fugues!!!

Fugue-etta 'bout it!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Judith said:


> Try and catch up on the many box sets and cycles I have recently bought. Got a little bit overloaded lol.


Very good intention, hope you get much pleasure out of it.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

What I will listen to in 2017 depends largely on what others recommend on TC,

e.g.:



starthrower said:


>


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I enthusiastically recommend that Lindberg clarinet concerto to anyone who is considering getting to know it - it is a fantastic piece, worthy of a permanent place in the repertoire!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I would like to complete my Verdi chronological project, and finish my Brahms complete project. I'm halfway through each respectively so that should not be a problem.

I would like to delve into Stravinsky next year; I've heard almost none of his music yet. I would like to continue my exploration of Martinu, listen to all of Dvorak's sacred works, and I would like to hear more from the singers Frederica Von Stade and Isabel Bayrakdarian. Scriabin is another composer whom I'd like to get more familiar with. Finally, I'd like to listen to Ravel's entire Ouvre. Shouldn't be too difficult, I think I've heard two thirds of his output so far.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Janspe said:


> I enthusiastically recommend that Lindberg clarinet concerto to anyone who is considering getting to know it - it is a fantastic piece, worthy of a permanent place in the repertoire!


Kiitos, ystävä! :tiphat:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I really want to listen to Bruckner's symphonies. So far, I only own #7 and #8 on CD and #5 on vinyl (and I haven't listened to #5 yet). I want to get a complete CD set (though there are so many to choose from, I will have to make the right decision since box sets aren't cheap!) and listen to them all in order, including the early "study symphonies". I've always found Bruckner a bit daunting due to the sheer length of his symphonies, but I've also always been very interested and I loved #7 and #8 so I can't wait to hear the rest.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sonata said:


> I would like to complete my Verdi chronological project, and finish my Brahms complete project. I'm halfway through each respectively so that should not be a problem.
> 
> I would like to delve into Stravinsky next year; I've heard almost none of his music yet. I would like to continue my exploration of Martinu, listen to all of Dvorak's sacred works, and I would like to hear more from the singers Frederica Von Stade and Isabel Bayrakdarian. Scriabin is another composer whom I'd like to get more familiar with. Finally, I'd like to listen to Ravel's entire Ouvre. Shouldn't be too difficult, I think I've heard two thirds of his output so far.


How far are you at this time with that project?


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Tristan said:


> I really want to listen to Bruckner's symphonies. So far, I only own #7 and #8 on CD and #5 on vinyl (and I haven't listened to #5 yet). I want to get a complete CD set (though there are so many to choose from, I will have to make the right decision since box sets aren't cheap!) and listen to them all in order, including the early "study symphonies". I've always found Bruckner a bit daunting due to the sheer length of his symphonies, but I've also always been very interested and I loved #7 and #8 so I can't wait to hear the rest.


Are you me, Tristan? Or am I you? That's my program in a nutshell.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> I want to explore more Romantic violin concertos and will start with Tchaikovsky and Sibelius. Which recording would you recommend?


I think you can't go wrong with Oistrakh. For me, this CD is a desert-island disc:


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Some places that I'm thinking I might go:
- HIP Beethoven symphonies
- More Beethoven string quartets
- More Bach music for keyboard (mostly piano & harpsichord, maybe some organ too)
- More Brahms lieder & choral works

The good ol' "Three B's." Stuff that's old hat to many of you, I'm sure. But I'm having a great time digging more deeply into these masters.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

pcnog11 said:


> I want to explore more Romantic violin concertos and will start with Tchaikovsky and Sibelius. Which recording would you recommend?


For fun, you could try Malcolm Mcnab playing the Tchaikovsky on trumpet. It can't replace the violin, but I love listening to it. He also plays Zappa's Be-Bop Tango, though I never really warmed up to it.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tristan said:


> I really want to listen to Bruckner's symphonies. So far, I only own #7 and #8 on CD and #5 on vinyl (and I haven't listened to #5 yet). I want to get a complete CD set (though there are so many to choose from, I will have to make the right decision since box sets aren't cheap!) and listen to them all in order, including the early "study symphonies".


There are several very inexpensive complete sets selling for under 20 dollars. Jochum on EMI, Wand on RCA/Sony, Masur, as well as several under 25. Chailly, Tintner, Barenboim, and the multi-conductor set on Brilliant. Check Presto Classical's box set sale, or Amazon vendors.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I seem to stick to what I like; my "comfort zone".

For me that means more encounters with Bach's solo harpsichord works, such as the WTC, both books and the partitas; Bach organ preludes and fugues; Beethoven Diabelli Variations and 32 Keyboard sonatas; all of Brahms chamber music, Schoenberg's Piano and Violin Concertos.

Life is short. Why spend it searching through new works, when I am already guaranteed spiritual enrichment through encountering the above works?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Pugg said:


> How far are you at this time with that project?


Il Corsaro is next up.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Life is short. Why spend it searching through new works, when I am already guaranteed spiritual enrichment through encountering the above works?


Different strokes, but "life is short" so I keep searching for new works.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Life is short. Why spend it searching through new works, when I am already guaranteed spiritual enrichment through encountering the above works?





starthrower said:


> Different strokes, but "life is short" so I keep searching for new works.


From my point of view, when it comes to music, whatever gives ENJOYMENT is right.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Having pondered on this some more, I have decided that next year for me is "East meets West" so I shall be giving American and Russian composers my attention.
Let's see what Trump's lot have got to put up against Putin's best
I shall seek recommendations in January


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

I wanna listen to a lot more schnittke, delve into Petterson, finish listening to every js bach cantata, finish hearing all the shosty symphonies..whatever I feel like at the time


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Haydn man said:


> Having pondered on this some more, I have decided that next year for me is "East meets West" so I shall be giving American and Russian composers my attention.
> Let's see what Trump's lot have got to put up against Putin's best
> I shall seek recommendations in January


I will be joyfully ignoring both Trump and Putin and sticking to my dead Germans and Austrians  There are just so many of them and so good....


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Emil von Reznicek's 5 symphonies. Seeking exploration of lesser known composers and works as an alternative to the same old mainstream.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
This one for sure, from January 7th


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese Varese


----------



## Retrograde Inversion (Nov 27, 2016)

The sound of my own voice, what else?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2016)

I am just beginning my classical music journey, but this what I have loved so far:

Dvorak symphonies 6,7, 8, 9 and cello and violin concertos
Brahms symphonies 1-4 and violin concerto and piano concertos 
Tchaikovsky symphony no. 6, violin concerto and Serenade for Strings
Bruch Violin concertos 1 and 2 and Scottish Fantasy and other short pieces
Beethoven symphonies 5-9 and violin concerto
Schumann piano concerto
Grieg piano concerto

How should I branch out in 2017?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How does anyone go through life with unopened box sets?

I'm like an excited kid. I CAN'T WAIT to play anything new in music that comes to my house!! Nothing lasts more than a few hours, new and unplayed.

A week ago I got two sets of the Brahms Piano Trios after lunch. By dinner time both sets were completely listened to. It's what I live for!!!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

carol235 said:


> I am just beginning my classical music journey, but this what I have loved so far:
> 
> Dvorak symphonies 6,7, 8, 9 and cello and violin concertos
> Brahms symphonies 1-4 and violin concerto and piano concertos
> ...


Based on the pieces that you currently enjoy, here are some recommendations:

Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 1
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto No. 1
Beethoven: Piano Concertos 3, 4, and 5
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto, Symphony No. 4
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos 2 and 3
Elgar: Cello Concerto
Schumann: Carnaval 
Grieg: Piano Sonata Op. 7

Hope this helps. Happy listening in 2017!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Based on the pieces that you currently enjoy, here are some recommendations:
> 
> Dvorak: Slavonic Dances
> Brahms: Piano Sonata No. 1
> ...


All fine choices! AHHH! The joy of new discovery of classical treasures!!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

carol235 said:


> I am just beginning my classical music journey, but this what I have loved so far:
> 
> Dvorak symphonies 6,7, 8, 9 and cello and violin concertos
> Brahms symphonies 1-4 and violin concerto and piano concertos
> ...


Just follow the composer and current listening thread, you will be fine.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

carol235 said:


> I am just beginning my classical music journey, but this what I have loved so far:
> 
> Dvorak symphonies 6,7, 8, 9 and cello and violin concertos
> Brahms symphonies 1-4 and violin concerto and piano concertos
> ...


Here are a few more to consider:

Mozart Symphonies 39-41, Piano Concertos (any from the double digits)
Tchaikovsky Swan Lake
Grieg Peer Gynt Suite 1


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

carol235 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions


Please let us know how you got on.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

As it long as it takes me to fully absorb a Wagner opera and then exhaust my love for it, I feel like I'm set for the rest of my life. I want recordings by Janowski, Solti, Karajan, Boulez, Levine, and a bunch of others I've probably forgotten, so I'll probably be saving up for all that my whole life too...

On a different part of the spectrum I bought a huge set of Francois Bayle's music that I don't suspect I'll tire of anytime soon.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

In 2017, I'd like to explore Baroque music more thoroughly, particularly the lesser-known composers of this period. Apart from a handful of big names (Bach, Handel, Telemann, Couperin, Rameau, Purcell), I haven't delved too deeply into the Baroque period.

For instance, I keep on hearing good things about Zelenka but I have never actually listened to a note of his music!  I've also come across many references (on TC and elsewhere) to Biber's sonatas, but I've only listened to bits and pieces of them. 2017 is my time to change that situation!


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

The same as now Nielsen, Bruckner, Verdi, Beethoven, Sibelius, Puccini, Wagner, Brahms, Richard Strauss some others and who knows hopefully some I don't know about now.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Some stuff I just received from Presto Classical. Glenn Gould Bach, Ernst Krenek chamber works & piano concertos, Martinu symphonies, three Mauricio Kagel CDs, and two baroque keyboard boxes. And Mahler complete 10th by Seattle Symphony.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Probably more of the same.

A lot of harpsichord Bach: WTC, Partitas.

A lot of organ Bach: Preludes and Fugues.

Beethoven Keyboard Sonatas.

Haydn London and Paris Symphonies; The Creation.

Handel Giulio Cesare.

A lot of Brahms chamber music.

I love this music. Not looking for anything else.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Same as before I think, exploring even more High Baroque and Classical periods. Romantic music by the established greats.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I generally don't have that much time or I'm a bit impatient so I want to spend more time listening to longer pieces in 2017. For instance Wagner and Mahler's and Henze's symphonies. Apart from that I want to broaden my knowledge of modern composers I haven't heard enough of. I also want to broaden my horizon by listening more to non-western classical (and non-classical) music.


----------



## lluissineu (Dec 27, 2016)

realdealblues said:


> I kind of classify Shostakovich's 5th into two groups. Those that end and sound more tragic and those that end and sound more like in a way they've overcome the tragedy. Bernstein is a prime example to me of the overcoming and is a fantastic recording. Previn on RCA is another one that is great and in that same vein.
> 
> If you want to hear the other side of the coin I would recommend Kurt Sanderling's recording with the Berlin Symphony Orchestra (Yes that's Berlin Symphony, not the Berlin Philharmonic) on Berlin Classics. Fantastic recording and will give you perfect comparison to Bernstein. A couple others in that vein if you can't find that one would be Rostropovich's recording on the Teldec Label or Maxim Shostakovich's recording on the Melodiya label.
> 
> That's my 2 cents. Happy playing!


I agree, I've got Bernstein, Previn, Sanderling (Who Is one of my favourite conductors).

The complete cicle by Barshai Is a nice option as well. Yet, The recording I listen more often Is Concertgebouw/Haitink. I love it.

I'm afraid *Andris* *Nelsons*Is recording all The symphonies with Boston SO. I think he's doing very well.

Take a look at The 4th movement with RCO:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks to this forum, I've loaded up my Spotify list with works from 207 different albums. That does not include the recommendations for complete cycles or multiple recommendations for the same works, so there is a lot of potential listening ahead.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

4'33"
or maybe a Ring Cycle


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bharbeke said:


> Thanks to this forum, I've loaded up my Spotify list with works from 207 different albums. That does not include the recommendations for complete cycles or multiple recommendations for the same works, so there is a lot of potential listening ahead.


Enjoy all the works.


----------



## 433 (Jan 4, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 4'33"
> or maybe a Ring Cycle


. . .


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I want to listen to more Baroque era musics. Over many years, I was almost too exclusive listen to Classical era string quartet music. Pity that the Baroque did not have that genre, so I kind of neglected them. Now that I studying flute, I learn more thing from Baroque than other era.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

carol235 said:


> I am just beginning my classical music journey, but this what I have loved so far:
> 
> Dvorak symphonies 6,7, 8, 9 and cello and violin concertos
> Brahms symphonies 1-4 and violin concerto and piano concertos
> ...


Felix Mendelssohn's Symphonies and concertos
Brahms Clarinet quintet. If you like that, consider also the clarinet works of Mozart and Weber.
And if you are interested in branching into chamber music, Piano trios of Beethoven, Haydn, Schubert, Brahms


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the recommendations, Sonata. I have listened to (and liked) Mendelssohn's symphonies. I just watched Yuja Wang play the Mendelssohn PC No 1 with Kurt Masur and the Verbier Festival Orchestra on YouTube. I really enjoyed it and it will be added to my rapidly-growing collection.

And I have listened to some of the chamber music of Brahms, Dvorak, and Tchaikovsky. It always leaves me wishing I had concentrated more on the piano and studied music seriously in college.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

jurianbai said:


> I want to listen to more Baroque era musics. Over many years, I was almost too exclusive listen to Classical era string quartet music. Pity that the Baroque did not have that genre, so I kind of neglected them. Now that I studying flute, I learn more thing from Baroque than other era.


Good for you!

I'll take a wild guess and say Bach's Partita for flute BWV 1013 is why you mentioned his strength with composing a single line in another thread.

An amazing work.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

That's correct bro. I listen, practice and learn how music works in the style of Bach. Truly stunning experiences. I also like Handel Flute Sonata, HWV 367+. Let me know if there are series of flute sonata from the era in this caliber. I haven't explore any Vivaldi (well, the other Baroque giant), but I have imagine that will be another dimension of experience as his musics did not sound any like Bach or Handel.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

jurianbai said:


> That's correct bro. I listen, practice and learn how music works in the style of Bach. Truly stunning experiences. I also like Handel Flute Sonata, HWV 367+. Let me know if there are series of flute sonata from the era in this caliber. I haven't explore any Vivaldi (well, the other Baroque giant), but I have imagine that will be another dimension of experience as his musics did not sound any like Bach or Handel.


Sounds like you will have many fine works to explore. Be sure to also check out the flute works of Henry Purcell. I'm not an expert in this area but after Bach the Purcell flute works would be the first I would gravitate towards in the Baroque era.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

nononononononono


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I have no plan but will let concience be my guide


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I have no plan but will let concience be my guide


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I have no plan but will let concience be my guide


jiminy cricket hey


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I have no plan but will let concience be my guide


Best plan so far.:tiphat:


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

tdc said:


> Sounds like you will have many fine works to explore. Be sure to also check out the flute works of Henry Purcell. I'm not an expert in this area but after Bach the Purcell flute works would be the first I would gravitate towards in the Baroque era.


That's it strange! Henry Purcell is the one I exactly wanted to dig soon. Although I never knew the piece in that video, it's excellent. I guess my listening list on the correct path. Thank you.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm continuing to go through our vast CD collection, alphabetically by composer. After about one and a half years I am now in the D section. With a bit of luck I can get to M by the end of the year.


----------

